# Erotic Cakes full BTs and partial transcription at Jam Track Central!



## Overtone (Jan 6, 2011)

GUITAR JAM TRACKS, BLUES JAM TRACKS, ROCK JAM TRACKS, FUSION JAM TRACKS, JAZZ JAM TRACKS, MP3 DOWNLOADS FROM JAMTRACKCENTRAL.COM



> This is a VERY special product! Guthrie Govan's debut album 'Erotic Cakes' is one of the most celebrated guitar albums of the past decade and features some of the finest musicianship and compositional skills we've ever heard. Our special 'Fives' package is still
> one of our most popular products, so we've worked together with Guthrie to create this... the complete set of Erotic Cakes backing tracks!
> These are not backing tracks that we've recreated. This is the real thing... Guthrie's studio recordings, but with the lead guitar parts
> removed. Included is a set of "Real Book" style transcriptions of all the composed parts, along with advice on what scales to
> ...



Pretty cool that it's the real deal recordings and he's taken a lot of time on the transcription book. I have a similar book for Alien Love Secrets and it's such a cool way to get into the playing on that album. I know it seems like a lot of money in the US, but compare it to paying $25 for a tab anthology book with mistakes in it that doesn't come with any backings.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

That is really cool. I'd like to see more guys do something like this (I mean you, Jeff Loomis!).


----------



## Overtone (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought it yesterday. The quality of the tracks is incredible! The book shows you all the main themes and some of the thought out licks (say the chorus tapping idea in Sevens), and also has a brief description of modes to try over the various chords in each song. It's to the point, but still helpful. Anyway, it's quite fun, not least of all because there are enough chord changes to keep things interesting, but not so many that I lose my way.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jan 10, 2011)

Got it as well, great stuff!


----------

